# Dymax Octopus Lamp for planted tank?



## yakie_19 (Jul 17, 2005)

HI,

recently started a 65 cm cylinder tank for shrimps, around 70Litres. Using only a 13 W PL clip on lamp. Because of the height of the cylinder, the light is not powerful enough to penetrate the bottom.

So came across a Dymax metal halide 150W octopus lamp, also a clip on.
DO you think it is suitable for a planted tank?


----------

